# What made you move livery yard/stable?



## leflynn (26 September 2011)

As per title... Just curious as to why people move yards 

My one and only move was to relocate the entire yard as our old one was sold and we found a new one big enough for all of us!


----------



## Dizzle (26 September 2011)

Im happy to give the name of the two people that caused me and many other people to leave my old yard. One is YO and the other was a livery, both very nasty people. Towards the end I dreaded going to the yard at all. 

Moved to my new yard in March of this year and I LOVE it, as does my horse. YOs mother stopped me the other evening to tell me that Little Horse is really settled now during the night (she can hear the barn from her place) which is fab! I wouldnt leave this yard, the people are lovely, YO and family are lovely, the facilities are amazing and my horse is very happy. Result!


----------



## soulfull (26 September 2011)

I've moved a few times nearly always when use of facilities has been changed or  deteriorated


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 September 2011)

Winter turnout that wasn't. So often YO's say that there is always turnout during the day in winter until winter actually arrives.


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (26 September 2011)

First one cos I was all but accused of paedophilia and had a massive row with the YO's mum (the accuser and owner of my loan horse. I miss that horse) - does this happen to men in general, like being a primary school teacher? Second one was because we just outgrew the facilities and the nearest yard to our house had a couple of spaces. Fantastic where we are now and I don't see us moving for as long as I can help it.

We do keep in touch with our last yard. Always nice to see old friendly faces.


----------



## JenTaz (26 September 2011)

im moving yards on thursday, mainly due to snide comments about me and my horse from other liveries and the yard owner, not a way to run a buisness when the yo talks about you to other liveries, i have been there three and a half years and im now moving to a small diy yard with about 25 liveries if that, not as much grazing but full turnout all year and on a plus its alot cheaper and its right next to the beach


----------



## benson21 (26 September 2011)

I have never moved yards, but got very close to it a couple of times! Always due to unfriendlyness of some fellow liveries (one in particular!!!), the bitchiness and playground antics, but then I see my pony happy and settled, which to me is more important.


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (26 September 2011)

JenTaz said:



			im moving yards on thursday, mainly due to snide comments about me and my horse from other liveries and the yard owner, not a way to run a buisness when the yo talks about you to other liveries, i have been there three and a half years and im now moving to a small diy yard with about 25 liveries if that, not as much grazing but full turnout all year and on a plus its alot cheaper and its right next to the beach
		
Click to expand...

Small?!? 25? erk. there's 6 on ours  and no kids  Actually 5 cos one has 2 neds. - Make that 4. There's an empty stable at the mo. Anyone interested? full floodlit school, full elec/water/lighting, 2 haybarns, 2 tack rooms, plenty of hacking, 14 acres for 6 horsies... fantastic view over liverpool bay and the rochdale pennines - from North wales... Well you never know.

I do envy you the beach though. Sleeps would have a whale of a time on that.


----------



## BonneMaman (26 September 2011)

Strange YO who kept all the best, nearest fields for his two horses, refused to allow us to have a starvation paddock even when a horse had to be put down due to lami.  Made us walk through the snow/ice of last year 30 min round trip rather than letting us use his precious closer fields!)  Shouted at the kids for no reason.  Let out the indoor school to a dog training group every evening during the week.  Topped fields with the horses in it.  Never did any maintenance.  Put the price of hay up and up even though it was cut from his fields.  Refused to allow us to have our own haylage even though he could/would not supply himself.  

Oh and other livery who could not control her horse from the ground making my life very difficult every time I wanted to bring my two in and out as her horse went nuts!

The verbal and text abuse I got from her was shocking!  Asked me what she was supposed to do when I left.  Erm - sorry but I don't care!


----------



## BorgRae (26 September 2011)

The rules changed re: Grazing  ... and other bits and pieces...

So moved to new yard because of grazing and it turns out I was missing out on lots!! The yard i'm at now is amazing! The instructors are fantastic, the facilities are first class and the people are so lovely! It's more expensive, but the boy and me are happy!!


----------



## skint1 (26 September 2011)

I moved one of two horses because of need for facilities, moved that horse again about 10 months later because the stable politics took a positively Kafkaesque turn. at yard. Current yard is great in most respects, very lucky. We then bought 3rd horse and moved 2nd back to original yard(no facilities but only us on it) to be turned away.


----------



## brown tack (26 September 2011)

I moved yards the first was lovely but the horse didn't settle well
The second we got broken into 
The third which I love so much and made some every good friends is just too far away, too dear to keep a youngster on, and have to use shavings, plus paddocks are small.
So moving to new yard and has quiailties of yard 3 but closer to home, cheaper and hay and straw included


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (26 September 2011)

skint1 said:



			I moved one of two horses because of need for facilities, moved that horse again about 10 months later because the stable politics took a positively Kafkaesque turn.
		
Click to expand...

Damn I had to look that up. Obviously I've had a sheltered stable life...


----------



## riding_high (26 September 2011)

up until about 8 months ago i was happy at my yard, i couldn't see me leaving there but now if the right place comes along then i would move because of one livery who is the most neediest, nastiest, two faced person you could meet. 
it's been made even harder though because my vet said that if i move my horse i'd be taking a very big risk which is why the next place has to be perfect. i don't enjoy going up the yard anymore and do my best to get out of it and it shouldn't be like that.


----------



## noodle_ (26 September 2011)

first one; cause my horse kept getting colic because of the field situation

2nd; as i hated the yard after 2 days 

never moving again - i love the yard im on and the people are lovely  
and my horse is mega happy sooo


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (26 September 2011)

first yard had great hacking and lots of all year turnout (about 70 acres in total) which was fab but it was 22miles away from me house one way!!! Have just moved to my second yard (on Saturday) that has excellent facilities, good hacking and monthly xc, sj and dressage clinics - it's more expensive but only 15mins from my house and it's a fab place to get my young boy (4yrs) used to things  so watch this space!


----------



## georgiaziggy (26 September 2011)

1st yard 4 years ago - Small and quiet, but total lack of any suitable facilities.

2nd yard - 3 1/2 years ago - nice yard with fab facilties and nice people, but prices went too high and lack of turnout,

3rd yard 1 year ago (im there now), is fab, has good turnout, good stable, good facilities, good jumps, shows right next door, and people are nice, but after a silly misunderstanding with my old best friend , I have been receiving mild bullying and have seriously been considering moving!

Oh and my 5 year old recently moved to an equine college that I attend and she can be abit unsettled somtimes and had never lived anywhere else and she loves it there! only the experienced ride her though!


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (26 September 2011)

I'm really intrigued by the Kafkaesque reference. Was it a horse turning into a fly?


----------



## LeannePip (26 September 2011)

This is probably going to be extremley long so appologies in advance!! . . .

Yard 1 - i moved from my first riding school aged 13 because there comes that point where you just need to move on 

Yard 2 -moved to a small private yard and rode horses for the YO, very dodgey business, got a horse on loan there from another livery aged 15, then bought my own- kept on grass livery at a mutual friends, major problems started from here. (there had always been minor problmes here with YO consistency, she'd be your best friend one minute and slagging you off and screaming at you the next but through fear of having nothing to ride, i stayed) YO and her partner started slagging me off to all my friends at the yard, people who i had known for years prior to being on this yard and people who's business i'd bought them, slagging of my loan horses owner, wouldnt give the horse any TO so poor horse was stabled 24/7 apart from being ridden, didnt take care of the limited facilities, school was always bog and we (kids) were treated as manual labour, digging out the old school, breaking concrete, piling up broken concrete sweeping the pavement outside their house ect ect. . . my owner decide to move her horse and it then got worse, they sent death threats to the owner of my horse, they stole the money she'd left for the farrier. it was awful, slagged myself and mum off to my sister, it was horrendous, they'd shout abuse whenever we saw them at shows even after we left.

Yard three - Moved to this yard, Riding School/Rescue Charity didnt really get on with YO compleetly different views ('Ride with your mind') didnt' agree with the way they looked after their horses, some were turned away and compleetly forgotten about horrendous feet, ragwort in fields, some wern't ever turned out, new arrivals left with headcollars and lead ropes on so 'they could teach themselves to lead', told me how to look after my horse, bitchy ness, bitchy daughter, its their way or the highway, stupid rules that changed depending on who was breaking them, one rule for one one rule for another, other imcompetetant liveries who knew nothing and didnt wnt to learn anything and as a result, horses suffered. had had enough and our good friend offered us livery at her yard 

Yard 4 - Love it here! no bitchy liveries, beautiful facilities, amazing hacking, supportive YO, transport to shows. i love it here, and would never move, both horses are doing amazingly well and are both extremly happy.  but i am unfortunatly having to move as have got a job on a showing/stud yard in dorset and its too far to travel daily so will be living in, thankfully mine can come and this yard has good facilities and amazing hacking with lots of opportunities!

well done if you got this far, chocolate brownies all round!!


----------



## Mince Pie (26 September 2011)

Moved because I needed to save money, miss my old yard loads though!


----------



## TheoryX1 (26 September 2011)

Only ever been on 2 yards.  Have been on current yard for 5 years and have no intentions of leaving.  We have our ups and down, but its close to home, nice facilities, lovely people, great YO, its not the cheapest, but we love it.

Left last yard because YO and her husband were a nasty pair of people.  We got bullied and for those of you that know me, that will come as a surprise.  We paid a months rent in lieu of notice and walked with our horses to go to our current yard.  Horrible, horrible people who went bankrupt a year or so afterwards.  Being in business myself I wouldnt wish that fate on anyone, but I do on them, and then some.


----------



## Spotsrock (26 September 2011)

YO taking the hay out of my horses nets AFTER I left them for the night was the clincher I think!


----------



## blood_magik (26 September 2011)

left my first yard after my dad fell out with the ym - they've made up and ym now runs the new yard.
left my second yard when they decided to stop doing livery


----------



## rhino (26 September 2011)

I have moved many times though all but one were due to moving house/going to different unis etc. The one time I did move was from a livery yard with good facilities (as in horsewalker, school) but rubbish hacking and a particularly poisonous livery client who acted like she owned the yard  I don't do yard politics 

Moved to a lovely farm, decent converted stabling, good turnout and the most amazing hacking, the only slight issue was we were promised a school was being built... don't think it ever was!

The yard I am at now is lovely, great offroad hacking, nice school and the people are fab


----------



## Marley&Me (26 September 2011)

We have just moved, I wasnt looking to move but several of my fellow liveries were.  They found a yard with better hacking, better grazing, and which was cheaper.  No brainer really.  

It means my boy now has access to good grazing and a bald paddock for when the grass is rich. He is in with my friends 2 others who my boy already knows and we can work out the poo picking and daily checks between us. They are grass livery for the winter.

I found it really hard moving.  And I am still settling in and a bit sad to have left old yard and people.  But this is better for my boy and me too in the long run, as if he is happy, then so am I!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (26 September 2011)

I was on a big livery yard but left as I was offered 12 acres and a small yard to rent on my own. I'd been wanting to go solo for a while anyway so I accepted and moved. One of the best things I ever did, although it helped that I'd learnt so much from my livery yard owner in the 5 years I was there, her horsey knowledge was fantastic and I'll always be grateful to her for sharing it.  I'm still on my own but at a different yard, I love it...it's hard work and a bit lonely sometimes but I don't think I could ever go back to a livery yard, I like being independent.


----------



## chestnut cob (26 September 2011)

I've recently moved.  Mainly to be closer to home / quicker journey to the yard but also because the facilities and service had deteriorated a huge amount.  Yard wasn't maintained properly (in fact, wasn't maintained at all!), arena surface wasn't looked after so became very deep and uneven.  YO used to be fantastic, couldn't do enough, loved the yard and took pride in how it looked, cared about the horses... she changed last year and became spiteful, bitchy and ignorant (told us all in spring that only young horses can get laminitis because "their bodies aren't used to huge amounts of grass, it isn't possible for older horses to get it because they have become used to ingesting grass so can deal with it"...).

So, moved to a yard closer to home with an amazing outdoor arena and an indoor that has a reasonable surface but is levelled and watered several times a week so is at least looked after.  Also has a YO who doesn't believe bizarre things...


----------



## frostie652 (26 September 2011)

The girl who worked there being nasty about everyone behind their back.

Also the state the yard owners kept their horses in- they had been reported to ILF


----------



## fidleyspromise (26 September 2011)

My first move was due to a new job so was an hour and a half away.  Had to decide whether to buy loan horse or not (I did and she came with me  )

Second move was when I quit job after 9 months and moved closer to home.  Pony came as petrol was too expensive to keep her on the yard.  Disappointed as it was a fab yard.

Third move was because pony became unsettled after a year of horses playing musical fields.

Now love current yard and youngster has never moved, since she came to us.  Would love more facilities but ponies are happy and settled.  I've moved home again (still obly 10 minutes away) and debated moving ponies but they're happy and the yard is on way to my work so I'm happy with where they are.


----------



## Fools Motto (26 September 2011)

Lets just say I moved for the first time in over 20 years just over a month ago, due to the YO being 'difficult'. Won't go into details, as its always a small world and would hate to be in major trouble for 'telling stories'!! BUT,, I have yet to hear of ANYONE who does know my side of things who would put up with what I had to put up with. Many have said that I needed a medal to have been there that long, either that or needed a new brain to get me to understand what I was doing to myself stress wise just being there!!
I am happy where we are, horses are just about settled now, but as always a few minor hicups which is what I knew would happen... Family ethnics and all!


----------



## Carefreegirl (26 September 2011)

Other liveries was one reason, They all had an opinion but all knew jack-poo and also yard was getting neglected. My horse loved it, was head of the herd but when I pulled into the yard I would see whose car was there and my heart would sink. Only 2 nice girls there but I never saw them, just the knobheads.


----------



## stacey_lou (26 September 2011)

I think on yards money talks, if you have plently of it or if people think you do then you can get away with what you like and a lot more than others by YM and YO's. 

It makes no sence as we all pay the same amount of livery each month but that just seems to be how I see it from what I have experianced


----------



## whiteclover (26 September 2011)

Sleepeeze_dad said:



			Small?!? 25? erk. there's 6 on ours  and no kids  Actually 5 cos one has 2 neds. - Make that 4. There's an empty stable at the mo. Anyone interested? full floodlit school, full elec/water/lighting, 2 haybarns, 2 tack rooms, plenty of hacking, 14 acres for 6 horsies... fantastic view over liverpool bay and the rochdale pennines - from North wales... Well you never know.

I do envy you the beach though. Sleeps would have a whale of a time on that.
		
Click to expand...

Which yard are you at? PM me if you prefer. Not got a horse currently but will be looking shortly.


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 September 2011)

stacey_lou said:



			I think on yards money talks, if you have plently of it or if people think you do then you can get away with what you like and a lot more than others by YM and YO's. 

It makes no sence as we all pay the same amount of livery each month but that just seems to be how I see it from what I have experianced
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that!

First yard I left due to what I felt at the time was an unreasonable price increase which was on top of nickel and diming for silly things.   A yard closer to my home with better facilities happened to have a space open so I went there.  It was a very good move as I made some great friends and I really got on well there with liveries (most of them anyway) and the YO's most of the time 

I've just moved again after some four years.... my RI was setting up a competition yard.  I'm more focused on competing now and the facilities are a little more basic at the new place but really well maintained by the family who own it.    I've only been there for about 8 weeks (they have only been there since May or so themselves) and in the time I've been there lots of improvements have been made to make it even better.  There are no other liveries where I am, just the owner's horses and those that my RI brings in to back/break and school or compete.  It's absolute bliss because most of the time I'm using the school on my own, and I have my RI on tap!  

It's a bit further for me to drive but other conveniences have been made (like I don't have to supply  my own hay or bedding as it's included in my livery), the hacking is superb, and the atmosphere is chilled as there are no politics!


----------



## Hexx (26 September 2011)

I've moved three times in 11 years:

First - moved because of an awful woman who came onto the yard as a livery and basically took over!  She started working on a Saturday, then took advantage of the YM's husband's illness and her subsequent absence (he had cancer) by sucking up to the yard owner and gradually getting more and more responsibilities until she was virtually running the place.  She also accused the YM of stealing - which was untrue.  We all went to the YO and said we would leave unless she did - he told us he wouldn't be bullied, so 6 of us left taking 10 horses between us!

Second - the yard closed due to financial difficulties, which was a shame because it was great.  I am still great friends with the YM - in fact she shares my sister's horse and has been a great support over the years.

Third - the YM got heavily into drugs, the horses weren't fed or looked after, she loaned my horse out to one of the instructors on the yard to take a 13 year old out on a hack on one of the most dangerous roads in the area - i happened to come down to the yard early and found the girl putting him away.  Needless to say, I lost the pot - how I didn't cause her serious bodily harm, I don't know.  Anyway, I was gone within a week and the yard was taken over by some of the liveries.

I have been at my current yard for over 6 years and have to say, I am very happy there.  Hopefully there will be no need to move as the facilities are good, the prices are reasonable for the area, and my horse is very happy there.


----------



## TicTac (26 September 2011)

why are people so effing bitchy?! I've had my fair share of awfull livery yards most of which have been ok for the horses but the bloody awfull people made me unhappy!

I have been at my current yard and I love it, only 4 liveries, 2 ponies and 2 horses and I own the horses. The lady with one of the ponies is fab and we go out for hacks as her pony has a calming influence on my lively mare. 

YO is very helpful and keeps the yard maintained ( but does have a few odd ideas) and on the whole leaves us alone. It is a pleasure to keep my horses there.


----------



## mashnut (26 September 2011)

I feel guilty now. I've had 3 yards now in just over a year...
Yard one - Was a family friend's house. 3 retired ponies, friend's horse and mine. No hacking and no arena. Not good for a horse that doesn't hack out. :S
Yard two - Owned by my cuz. She has 8, most in work or youngsters. Decent hacking and outdoor school. Indy moved there so my cuz could look after her while I was away working (only for 3 months and I've been back for 4). Helped fix her spooky ways and bad back. However...
Yard three - My new job "down south". Riding school - indoor and outdoor schools, loads of horses in work, instructors and me on site, good hacking (once I can get her off yard!) and the beach.
I feel really bad because she is happy at my cuz's place and I'm worried about the long trip south.


----------



## noblesteed (26 September 2011)

Bitchiness, unhelpful comments, and horse hated it!!!


----------



## skint1 (27 September 2011)

Magnetic Sparrow said:



			I'm really intrigued by the Kafkaesque reference. Was it a horse turning into a fly? 

Click to expand...

I was on my phone and being lazy  . The yard we moved from had complex set of rules which only the YO seemed to know about, they not fairly applied to everyone, the rules were arbitrarily made up/changed, you could find yourself in the bad books without ever really knowing why, though equally(and just as unsettling), a week later you could be the next best thing to ever happen to horses, and there was a general sense of doom and danger hanging in the air!  It used to remind me of The Trial (which I was forced to read as a schoolgirl) 
Apart from that it was great


----------



## misterjinglejay (27 September 2011)

I've only once moved by choice, the other times (4 in 12 years) were because of backbiting, bitching and general yard politics - I just want to enjoy my horse, is that so difficult to 'get'! Mustn't rant, mustn't rant, mustn't rant


----------



## ruby1512 (27 September 2011)

We seem to fall upon yards with really weird YO's for some reason and have moved a few times over the years because of this, the last yard was a farm that hadn't long being doing livery for horses, it started off really nicely with just a few other liveries there, then the farmer discovered that the more they crammed in the more money they would make.

So up went more stables, it was a really nice place on the whole, there wasn't anywhere to store your stuff only a dirt floor further up the converted cow shed, which wasn't ideal, as the livery numbers grew the space shrunk with no improvements to accomodate this, then the rats moved in! they ate the wiring on our horse box and the seats in the living part, they ate everything that was left on the dirt floor, and they peed and pooed all over the hay and straw.

The YO was ok with you if you were the flavour of the month, the liveries were not to bad really, a couple were bitches but were ignored in the main.

Couldn't stand it much longer and when the prices were hiked up that was it, we rent our own small yard now and it's heaven, would never go back to a livery yard if we could help it, lovely landlords don't interfere in anyway and lovely place to be.


----------



## stacey_lou (27 September 2011)

Im on a 40 stable yard atm with amazing facilities with a BE Xc course and indoor barn and I have some great friends but have been offered a place on a 8stable yard with an indoor arena and they hold SJ and DR legues throughout the year also with great facilities but an extra 6miles round trip each day

It difficult to weigh up though may apprechiate a smalled yard more having been on 2 big yards since I was 13. 

I just dont get people who think they have every right to critacise but when you say ok then how can i solve this situation or this problem they dont actually have a clue! so I say Shut up stay out of my business but should you say to me I can see you are having an issue can I offer some advise then I would reply with yes please that would be most helpfull but please dont be offended should I disagree 

That way the world would be a lot nicer, personally I wouldnt be offended if I offered someone advise and they decided not to take it beacuse well at the end of the day we all know with horses that one way doesnt work for all.


----------



## SO1 (27 September 2011)

I moved as my pony did not like the yard he just never settled and it was causing me a great deal of stress and making him behave very badly. I actually thought I would have to sell him!

However on moving yards it became obvious the problem was not him but that for some reason he did not like the other yard. From day one on the new yard he changed, YO said she had not seen a pony settle so quickly into a herd. What helped I think was that he is in a group of laid back ponies and small cobs similar to him in temperment rather than a large group which also had big horses in. He still lives out but even managed to spend a night in a stable  and was relaxed about it - whereas at the previous yard he would just get very upset and jump out if I attempted to put him in a stable even if it was just for a few minutes.

Whilst no yard is going to be perfect I do joke with YO that I hope pony passes away before she does as I worry if I moved him somewhere else he would get stressy again. I do think people have to be realistic in that very few places if any are going to be perfect.


----------



## Rockchick (27 September 2011)

I moved from my 1st yard (where i bought my two from) as the facilities were going downhill, my mare became injured due to the turnout conditions (she broke her foot) and also i felt we needed to move on to "grow" if that makes sense.

Moved to a fantastic yard with fantastic facilities etc, moved cos of the lack of winter turnout (30 mins per day in menage) and the fact that people became less friendly and MOST of them wouldnt ride with me etc because i had cobs not Warmbloods / thoroughbreds!!! ( I was there 6 months)

I then moved to a yard close to my home that was fantastic to start with, very high standard of care, natural horsemanship methods were used, well mainatined fields, all year turnout, fab facilities with the promise of more to come, fab hacking and lovely people, however it deteriorated rapidly both facility wise and care wise (i wont go into detail as the horse world is a very small one) and my horses were getting injured and becoming unhappy - my youngster became very difficult to ride / handle and my mare lost all her weight (shes a cob but looked more like a tb) through stress etc so after almost 2 years there I moved again.

been on my current yard 6 months and cannot fault a single aspect of it, the care is exceptional, the facilities are fantastic and well maintained and the hacking is to die for.  Everyone is lovely and my horses settled immediatley, their weight is back to how they should be, they're relaxed and happy and my youngest horse hasnt put a foot wrong since the day he moved  this has made me more willing to ride and more confident and we've achieved more in the last 6 months than we have since the day i bought them


----------



## ThreeTB's (27 September 2011)

We used to be on a yard which gradually turned into a riding school/training centre and got busier and busier. Also the hacking wasn't great and all competitions/fun rides etc were in the wrong direction, so every time we wanted to go anywhere in the lorry it took ages and then once we'd dropped the horses back we had to drive back home to the other side of the city. The other liveries were great though, there was no bitchiness and we made some wonderful friends who we miss. 

Now we've moved house and yard, horses are 2 minutes from home, better hacking and easy access to comps/rides etc.


----------



## whiteclover (27 September 2011)

TicTac said:



			why are people so effing bitchy?! I've had my fair share of awfull livery yards most of which have been ok for the horses but the bloody awfull people made me unhappy!
		
Click to expand...

God knows but the bitching is the main reason Ive moved yards. However, the last YO was a crazy loon. She said my horse had to be kept in 24/7 in the middle of summer, so I had a crazy horse as well as a crazy YO.


----------



## rockysmum (27 September 2011)

A live donkey in a digger bucket !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowysadude (27 September 2011)

Facilities, cost or relocating to different areas are the reasons I have moved yards! Or circumstance moved from DIY, to part, back to DIY


----------



## Ella19 (27 September 2011)

Awful pasture management. Not being able to get in the school die to riding school and after school club riding increasing. Never knowing where my horse was or who she was out with despite being grass DIY.


----------



## miss_wilson (27 September 2011)

I`m moving this weekend as YO refused to let me move stables to a quieter stable, she had her reasons, but doesnt help me or my horse though!
she has never been 100% happy there though
finger crossed its a good move!!


----------



## spotty_pony (27 September 2011)

I have moved yards in the past because of:
- bitchy people
- rubbish hacking 
- rubbish fencing


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 September 2011)

Moved Captain because I did not like the care he was getting or the way he was being treated by a member of staff. He hit my lad, who had been abused in a previous home, not the person I bought him off, my lad clearly indicated the groom had hit him and when challenged the groom admitted it. He actually thought it was justified to hit a horse in the face because it would not stand still at a gate! It was deck him or leave!

Luckily we are now on a fantastic yard, happy and my lad loves it!
FDC


----------



## WeeBrown (27 September 2011)

Moved twice due to:
 -  management of facilities/fields,
 -  turnout & care/welfare when full liveried

Might be moving soon due to lack of grazing and poor maintenance of field/fencing.  It's a shame as I love the yard.  The liveries are mostly friendly (a few odd characters but they keep out of my way/I keep out of theirs), the YO is lovely, the hacking is wonderful including lots of off road and gallops nearby and they try to run comps now and again on site.  The facilities could do with some upgrading but they have an indoor and an outdoor. 
If they just looked after the plac and didn't take on so many horse I would never move. my horses love it too but I just can't cope with all the hay nets during the whole of summer, having my horses fighting due to lack of grass and having the vet visit due to injuries.  Can you tell I'm torn...my heart really doesn't want to move but my head says enough is enough.


----------



## jaye1780 (27 September 2011)

OMG I could write a book on it....but I wont  Over the last 12 years i've had the following (brief version):- 

Evil liveries
MENTAL yard owners/managers
Thieves (hay/feed/general stuff you name it)
Grazing issues
Poor fencing
flooding stables (I mean everytime it rained too)
moved house so yard too far away (the one I LOVED I battled on for months paying £70 a week in fuel for one trip a day and didnt want to leave but it got too much)
needed diy/part/diy again 
facilities
lack of good hacking
and the list goes on 

Love my current yard! Couple of things that could be a little better but i've been enough bad places to know this one is good. I was gutted when I thought I would have to move due to no room for one of my horses but they have solved the issue yay!


----------



## Cluck (28 September 2011)

1st Move - moved to the US and took my horse with me
2nd Move - YO wanted to change a livery yard into a training yard and charge twice the price and ride my horse 3 days a week. Didn't want to pay that much and didn't want her riding my horse.
3rd move - burned out YO who turned management over to his teenage kids. Found my horse more than once in the middle of a hot summer day with no water. 
4th Move - YOs thought my half draft horse was too fat and proceeded to starve him
5th Move - Sold draft horse, bought a youngster. Arena was crappy, deep and dangerous. Looked for somewhere with better facilities
6th Move - Lunatic YO, lots of promises that were never kept and initially nice facilities went downhill very fast.
7th Move - I was thrown out for being big mouthed and complaining when my horse wasn't fed properly or there were dead mice in his automatic waterer, or when the YO kids kept playing catch with the kittens and killing them. I was SO glad to get out of that one, it had an evil atmosphere.
8th Move - wonderful barn and would still be there if I hadn't finally got my own place.

I no longer have to put up with *******s and it's pure heaven


----------



## Wagtail (28 September 2011)

WeeBrown said:



			Moved twice due to:
 -  management of facilities/fields,
 -  turnout & care/welfare when full liveried

Might be moving soon due to lack of grazing and poor maintenance of field/fencing.  It's a shame as I love the yard.  The liveries are mostly friendly (a few odd characters but they keep out of my way/I keep out of theirs), the YO is lovely, the hacking is wonderful including lots of off road and gallops nearby and they try to run comps now and again on site.  The facilities could do with some upgrading but they have an indoor and an outdoor. 
If they just looked after the plac and didn't take on so many horse I would never move. my horses love it too but I just can't cope with all the hay nets during the whole of summer, having my horses fighting due to lack of grass and having the vet visit due to injuries.  Can you tell I'm torn...my heart really doesn't want to move but my head says enough is enough.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why there has to be injuries. I feed haylage in the field because lack of rain this year has meant having to supplement grazing all year. The horses are completely peaceful and not an injury in sight. So long as there is enough forage in the field there won't be problems. I suggest talking to YO to see if this can be rectified as it seems everything else is just perfect.


----------



## alsxx (28 September 2011)

I moved to my current place as got sick of a couple of rather bitchy people. Sadly 6 months after I left they got asked to leave...ho hum! But I love my place, its just me and mine and I can do what I like, when I like etc etc. I keep in touch with some other peeps from old yard though and one of them now has my mare on loan, so I am back there rather often!


----------



## PolarSkye (28 September 2011)

Interesting thread.

We've been at four yards in two years . . . 

First yard - was part livery, nice enough set up, some nice liveries and Kal was reasonably well looked after - YO's OH was a bit weird (once locked me in the yard b/c I forgot to shut a gate) and I fought endlessly with YO about Kal's bedding - they wouldn't let us have rubber matting and only put a very thin layer of shavings down - Kal is a box-walker and would very quickly uncover the concrete floor - he ended up with scars on his hocks - so we left

Second yard - very small DIY yard - Kal hated it the moment he stepped off the trailer and I was never very comfortable there . . . Kal was so unsettled he was almost unmanageable and unrideable and when he and another gelding had an altercation in the middle of the night (in the field) and the other gelding's owners (who were related to the YO and lived on-site) made my life a living hell, we left (also there was no safe/off road hacking - which Kal and I both hated)

Third yard - quite a large assisted DIY yard - facilities were pretty good, grazing was amazing, usual mix of liveries (some lovely, some downright bitchy), decent hacking - we were there a year . . . YO put prices up, there was a general degradation in the care the horses were getting, the atmosphere went down hill and for the £££ I was spending I felt I could get better service elsewhere . . . also it was becoming impossible to get into the school at weekends b/c YO's daughter was either holding clinics or teaching the neighbours' children (who weren't liveries) - finally, my trainer and another friend set up their own yard - so we moved

Present yard - although it is set up as a RS, the yard is quiet and well set up (and Kal is on full livery) - grazing is lovely, facilities are good (and improving all the time as they get up and running), staff are knowledgeable and kind, my trainer is always on hand, YO lets us use her horse box (providing we pay for fuel), Kal gets tons of turnout and he is a very chilled/happy boy . . . I like most of the other liveries and those who aren't my favourites merely get on my nerves (there's NO bitchiness) . . . there are things that annoy me, but I think that's true of any yard - nowhere is perfect

The five-year plan is that when both girls are off to uni, OH and I will find a little place with enough space to keep Kal (and a couple of shetland companions) at home.

P


----------



## stacey_lou (28 September 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			Moved Captain because I did not like the care he was getting or the way he was being treated by a member of staff. He hit my lad, who had been abused in a previous home, not the person I bought him off, my lad clearly indicated the groom had hit him and when challenged the groom admitted it. He actually thought it was justified to hit a horse in the face because it would not stand still at a gate! It was deck him or leave!

Luckily we are now on a fantastic yard, happy and my lad loves it!
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Never hit a horse in the face!! Thats out of line, I moved my boy from a yard a worked at as someone was hitting him I caught wind of it when he one day after a weekend of refused to come near me in my work clothes which consited of a green polo and jumper he shot to the back of his stable when I walked in so I had to get near his face so he could see it was me

I soon found out who it was and got my revenge before leaving


----------

